#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  what can I use insted of KONT_ALLOMANY[KOCKAZAT_VEGE]="" Calculated Columns

## gyorgy.udvardi

HI there,

this calculated columns worked in excel 2010 but in excel 2013 it doesnt work...

=if(KONT_ALLOMANY2[KOCKAZAT_KEZDETE]=KONT_ALLOMANY2[KOCKAZAT_VEGE],0,if(KONT_ALLOMANY2[KOCKAZAT_KEZDETE]>40178,0,if((if(or(KONT_ALLOMANY2[KOCKAZAT_VEGE]="",KONT_ALLOMANY2[KOCKAZAT_VEGE]>40178),40179,KONT_ALLOMANY2[KOCKAZAT_VEGE]+1)-KONT_ALLOMANY2[KOCKAZAT_KEZDETE])/365<0,0,(if(or(KONT_ALLOMANY2[KOCKAZAT_VEGE]="",KONT_ALLOMANY2[KOCKAZAT_VEGE]>40178),40179,KONT_ALLOMANY2[KOCKAZAT_VEGE]+1)-KONT_ALLOMANY2[KOCKAZAT_KEZDETE])/365)))

I would be happy if somebody could help me...

Thanks,
George

----------


## romperstomper

This is a Power*Point* forum - I guess you are talking about Power *Pivot*?

What _exactly_ do you mean by "doesn't work"?

----------


## gyorgy.udvardi

you are right, sorry 

meanwhile I solve my problem. thanks

----------

